# Auto Tampers



## Corvid (Aug 7, 2014)

Does anyone have experience of auto tampers such as the ones that click or have a lever action? It seems to me the big variable in the coffee making process, is the tamp! Or at least with me, it is!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The clicky ones are very expensive.

As long as you can get your tamp/puck fairly level the pressure isn't that important - doesn't matter if you apply 10lbs, 15lbs or 25lbs of pressure as long as you're consistent and apply the same pressure each time. Even then anecdotal research has shown that (within reason) pressure doesn't make a significant difference.

Buy a nice tamper like a Torr from Coffeechap and use a cheap set of bathroom scales to develop a consistent tamp. It'll cost less than an Espro calibrated tamper (which you'll invariably want to sell once you've got the pressure down)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Whilst it's nice to have a good looking tamper like a Torr you will get the same result from any tamper with a solid metal base, so if your on a budget dot worry about buying cheaper.

There is another thread which discusses a tamper called 'the great leveller' which helps you get a level tamp. Being level is more important than the pressure, but again it is something you can achieve with a normal tamper and practice.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Corvid said:


> Does anyone have experience of auto tampers such as the ones that click or have a lever action? It seems to me the big variable in the coffee making process, is the tamp! Or at least with me, it is!


I've asked some questions on your other thread . have a look at those before you spend £100 on a smart tamp or some such ...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> Whilst it's nice to have a good looking tamper like a Torr you will get the same result from any tamper with a solid metal base, so if your on a budget dot worry about buying cheaper.
> 
> There is another thread which discusses a tamper called 'the great leveller' which helps you get a level tamp. Being level is more important than the pressure, but again it is something you can achieve with a normal tamper and practice.


It's an assumption but if op has just bought a 2.4k machine/ grinder combo and is talking about an auto tamper which cost 100s he might have 30 quid for a torr.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Corvid said:


> Does anyone have experience of auto tampers such as the ones that click or have a lever action? It seems to me the big variable in the coffee making process, is the tamp! Or at least with me, it is!


Owned an Espro tamper for a bit - not sure it's necessary. If you want to get an idea of tamp pressure - use a set of bathroom scales to get a feel of what 10-20-30lb pressure feels like. IMO, the most important part of shot preparation is even distribution in the basket - get that right and your extractions will be fine.


----------



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

Cam may still have this:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?18203-Technik-Dynametric-Kinetic-adjustable-tamper-handle-%A330


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I would say you will soon know if your not tamping firm enough, or even too firm once you start pulling shots, get your grind right then work on your tamp, consistent level pressure and you will see the results in the pour....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok the OP is using a mazzer mini which is fairly clumpy and not great at distributing the coffee perfectly init the centre of the portafilter. As the systemic kid has said, distribution is key with a mazzer mini e. So make sure you distribute the grinds evenly in the basket, the cocktail stick method seems to work well, or NSEW, then tamp nice and even ensuring a level puck is achieved, use your fingertips as a guide for evennes


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yep its a brand new mini too. So still seasoning also.

I asked some questions in his other thread to try and establish what his extraction issue are


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I asked some questions in his other thread to try and establish what his extraction issue are


That he hasn't turned the machine or grinder on yet?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> It's an assumption but if op has just bought a 2.4k machine/ grinder combo and is talking about an auto tamper which cost 100s he might have 30 quid for a torr.


I hadn't thought that far through it, but your right of course.


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Ok the OP is using a mazzer mini which is fairly clumpy and not great at distributing the coffee perfectly init the centre of the portafilter. As the systemic kid has said, distribution is key with a mazzer mini e. So make sure you distribute the grinds evenly in the basket, the cocktail stick method seems to work well, or NSEW, then tamp nice and even ensuring a level puck is achieved, use your fingertips as a guide for evennes


What's the cocktail stick method if don't mind me asking?

I think Auto Tams are mainly aimed at people who are working with a few different staff members and want them to be producing the same amount of pressure. If you set up a fine grind and apply 25lbs+ pressure, then have a different barista working on the machine during the same shift who applies 10lbs, it's a simple solution to provide consistency across the board so that they're not messing with the grinder.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Hal.E.Lujah said:


> What's the cocktail stick method if don't mind me asking?


Use a cocktail stick to whisk up the grinds and remove any clumps and aid distribution in your pf


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Used to stir the grind to distribute the fines and also declump the grind.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

When I started out I used a conventional tamper, but being inexperienced I found that sometimes I was getting variations in my extractions which was down to me sometimes tamping too hard and other times not hard enough, so a while ago I bought a calibrated tamper, so that is another variable dealt with and ever since I get consistent result. The down side is that it cost an absolute bomb, but over the amount of coffees I am going to make using it in the future and the fact that I shouldn't be throwing badly made drinks away due to the problems I previously had anymore, it will more than pay for itself eventually.


----------



## Corvid (Aug 7, 2014)

That's exactly what I was thinking!!!


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Gonna be an Espro Calibrated then?;-)


----------



## Corvid (Aug 7, 2014)

I ended up buying Cams Dynametric tamper!


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

Here is another option, it works pneumatic or hydraulic.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tamping really isn't this hard to do .......


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Just need one of these...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I know just a little practice and patience and off you go


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Or even this...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I know just a little practice and patience and off you go


Yep agree

The difference between a 20 lbs and 30 lbs of pressure in a tamp doesn't make the difference people think it does in extraction

Good distribution of coffee and a level tamp .....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Ssshhh, espro make a good turn out convincing people otherwise


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Or even this...
> 
> View attachment 8738


Who said you could use that picture of me?!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Damn, didn't think anyone would notice Gary


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Ssshhh, espro make a good turn out convincing people otherwise


Yep they do

Not as much as " smart tamp " people do though


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Terranova said:


> Here is another option, it works pneumatic or hydraulic.


Frank,

What is this option?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

charris said:


> Frank,
> 
> What is this option?


About 1000 Euros probably .....


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

There is the puq-press (£300 from Coffee Omega) or the Versalab Press ($400-450). There are also some mechanical ones - one of which I've seen at Caffe Italia at Ebbsfleet. Don't know make or price of that one!

I thought the Puq Press looked interesting until I saw the videos and found out the price!!


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

charris said:


> What is this option?


It is the Versalab M3 espresso press.


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> About 1000 Euros probably .....


24k gold plated, titanium base might be in this price range.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Terranova said:


> 24k gold plated, titanium base might be in this price range.


I'm sure there are customers for that mod out there ....


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> I'm sure there are customers for that mod out there ....


Nowadays most "players" go for high tech coatings and materials, a gold plating is not even close to an everlasting resistance.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Terranova said:


> Nowadays most "players" go for high tech coatings and materials, a gold plating is not even close to an everlasting resistance.


Hmm not sure I want to be a player then. I'll stick to me torr


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I want a tamper made from geranium


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I want one made from implausium....


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

if you want a coating thats slightly harder than titanium you could use DLC = (diamond light coating) would only be around the £100 range foe a one off tamper







on a more serious note, i cannot see why these auto tamps are so expensive as you could design one round a wheatstone bridge with display for no more that £80. think its what the market will stand not what they are worth, bit like a scace.


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

RobD said:


> if you want a coating thats slightly harder than titanium you could use DLC = (diamond light coating) would only be around the £100 range foe a one off tamper


It is diamond like carbon, the hardness is nearly the same like TiN (titannitrid 2300 hv) mostly the surface under the coating is much softer, i.e. stainless steel, Aluminum etc. so it is very likely to have the "egg shell effect".

Got one here.


----------

